# General > Technical Support >  Vodafone - unable to connect in internet without wifi in Caithness

## crashbandicoot1979

Does anyone else have this issue? I had this problem with my blackberry but thought it was because it was an older model. I now have the same issue with an iphone 5c. I've tried everything including replacement sims and handset. Vodafone keep telling me it isn't an area issue but I can connect when I'm not in Caithness! If it was as issue for others aswell, they might believe me.

----------


## Lee_Vodafone

Hi crashbandicoot1979,

If you still need help with this, follow the troubleshooting guide on our eForum here.

Kind regards,

Lee

Social Media Comms

Vodafone UK

----------


## Bobinovich

Have no problem connecting to Vodafone data when out of range of a wifi connection, however the connection speed is still pants - maybe Lee from Vodafone could tell us if we're EVER going to get 3G here (let alone anything faster), or will that remain the domain of one or two other providers?

----------


## Alrock

> Hi crashbandicoot1979,
> 
> If you still need help with this, follow the troubleshooting guide on our eForum here.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Lee
> 
> Social Media Comms
> ...


How did you even know this thread existed?

Do you have a bot trawling the internet flagging mentions of vodafone on forums & where necessary, signing up to reply?

----------


## dx100uk

> Hi crashbandicoot1979,
> 
> If you still need help with this, follow the troubleshooting guide on our eForum here.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Lee
> 
> Social Media Comms
> ...


blimey what you doing on my local forum.

schhh....

dx

----------


## Lee_Vodafone

> Have no problem connecting to Vodafone data when out of range of a wifi connection, however the connection speed is still pants - maybe Lee from Vodafone could tell us if we're EVER going to get 3G here (let alone anything faster), or will that remain the domain of one or two other providers?


Hi Bobinovich,

For further information on planned network improvements, see our network status checker here.




> How did you even know this thread existed?
> 
> Do you have a bot trawling the internet flagging mentions of vodafone on forums & where necessary, signing up to reply?


Hi Alrock,

We use a searching tool to monitor forums.

When we come across posts where we think we can help, we'll reply to the customer.




> blimey what you doing on my local forum.
> 
> schhh....
> 
> dx


Fancy seeing you here dx.

Kind regards,

Lee

Social Media Comms

Vodafone UK

----------


## Alrock

> Hi Alrock,
> 
> We use a searching tool to monitor forums.
> 
> When we come across posts where we think we can help, we'll reply to the customer.


Hmmmm.... Think I'll start mentioning vodafone in every post I make from now on... Keep you busy...  ::

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

Thanks for your comments all (the helpful ones AND the amusing ones!!)

Thanks Lee, but I have tried everything in the troubleshotting guide already, and am just about at my wits end with it! Going to see if I can be released from the contract because there's just no way this phone is going to meet my needs, and I am not being provided with the service I'm paying for. I can get 3G on other networks here, so it would make more sense to move to one of them.

----------


## Lee_Vodafone

Hi crashbandicoot1979,

As the first five steps of our troubleshooting guide didn't fix things for you, follow step six so we can investigate this further.

So we can discuss your account further, email me with your details via the Contact form here.

To access the form, you'll need to enter the code "WRT135".

Once sent, you'll receive an automated reply with a reference number. Post it on here and I’ll check I've received it. 

Kind regards,

Lee

Social Media Comms

Vodafone UK

----------


## pig whisperer

I have a Vodafone dongle for my laptop it either connects straight away or just tells me the DNS server is not connecting Aaargh, drives me potty, Im on a pay monthly contract,  the service has become quite poor in the last year

----------

